# Do not discuss DBT in this or any other forums except the Sound Science forum.



## elrod-tom

Since we've seemingly been inundated lately with these discussions, I find it necessary to spell it out clearly and explicitly:

 We do not engage in the discussion of double-blind testing (DBT) of cables or any other components anywhere on this site except for the Sound Science forum.

 We do this not because DBT is or is not an legitimate means for decision-making. Rather, in our experience we find that these discussions repeatedly break down rather quickly into nasty circular arguments by competing camps of true believers. We've come to the conclusion that there's no particularly worthwhile end to be served by this line of discussion, and as such we're asking that the membership only engage in it in threads in the Sound Science fourum .

 Thanks...


----------

